# No nutes 2 weeks before



## queenmary87 (Mar 10, 2007)

Is it true that I should flush all nutes two weeks before harvest?
Thank you


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 10, 2007)

queenmary87 said:
			
		

> Is it true that I should flush all nutes two weeks before harvest?
> Thank you


 
It's up to you. Some people say that it helps. Others, like me, think it's a waste of time and actually hurts the yeild and the potency of the weed.

You have to pick which side of the issue you believe and just go with it. No proof exists for either side of the issue.


----------



## DankCloset (Mar 18, 2007)

when you flush, all ur doing is stripping the soil of ferts, last 2 weeks, cut ur dose down to 1/3 then the last week none at all, just water and superthrive. really u only need to flush the soil if ur using chemicals, even then its going to taste like EDIT. miricale grow is a soil, i would say definatly flush.

Edit from Stoney: If you have to use cussing, you'll have to use it in PM's. We don't allow it with or without all the letters.- Thanks.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 18, 2007)

Then of course, you could do as I do and push the nutrients on the plant as hard as you can, right up to the moment of harvesting. I don't think it affects the taste or anything else in a negative way.

Like I said, there is no proof of how it works, either way. Nothing but one grower saying their way is better than another growers way. Some say it's better, some say that's hogwash.

I sure wish some person writing a thesis for a doctorate would use this as a topic to do so.

A double blind taste test would settle it once and for all. It just isn't accurate when the person tasting knows exactly what they are smoking.

Try this experiment: Make some hot chocolate from two brands. Make six cups of each and mark which of the two is which on the bottom where it can't be seen. Put all twelve cups out and tell the tasters that you have as many as 10 brands. Have several people try each of them by number and say which ones they like the most and which they don't like. Some of the testers will pick some of the same exact brand and say they like it and they don't like it. This is why double blind tests are done.

IMHO, if you start a story about how it makes pot taste better if you spray it lightly with chlorinated water for two days before harvest, and make up a story about how it alters the chemical structure of the resin, someone will swear by it the next day. In a month, you'll have a group of people swearing by it.

Good luck to you.


----------



## KADE (Mar 18, 2007)

I definately agree with stoney... last grow i was at triple dose of nutes... when it was time to harvest... all i did was turn off the water pump.. and got out the saw (yes, saw.. those girls were trees!) and cut em down.

Once weed is cured for a month it all tastes as good as the other. Flushed or not.


----------



## DankCloset (Mar 19, 2007)

you know, that would be a good test for someone close to the end of there harvest.


----------



## KADE (Mar 19, 2007)

DankCloset said:
			
		

> you know, that would be a good test for someone close to the end of there harvest.


 
yeah, just a matter of choppin one a lil early... then flush the rest and cut em... just dont get lost in the forest of bud and label the non flushed one accurately. 

HEY EMAN! You'll do it! hahahah


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (Mar 20, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Then of course, you could do as I do and push the nutrients on the plant as hard as you can, right up to the moment of harvesting. I don't think it affects the taste or anything else in a negative way.
> 
> Like I said, there is no proof of how it works, either way. Nothing but one grower saying their way is better than another growers way. Some say it's better, some say that's hogwash.
> 
> ...


 
The Power of Suggestion...its a fascinating subject. I'm in the medical field and have done a bit of research on the placebo effect. You are right on the money in terms of the need for a double blind study and obviously have some scientific training and expertise. Maybe I'll write my doctoral dissertation on whether to flush nutes or crank them up before harvest...


----------



## DankCloset (Mar 20, 2007)

there we go, looks like the wheel was already set in motion


----------



## KADE (Mar 21, 2007)

Rehab is for Quitters said:
			
		

> The Power of Suggestion...its a fascinating subject. I'm in the medical field and have done a bit of research on the placebo effect. You are right on the money in terms of the need for a double blind study and obviously have some scientific training and expertise. Maybe I'll write my doctoral dissertation on whether to flush nutes or crank them up before harvest...


 
That would be awesome mang!


----------

